# pictures of my little poopikins :P



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

I got a new video camera and it take pictures too, so I'll be posting more pictures, every once in a while . Here are some I got today.

Here is my biggest boy, King Lich, he's a sweet boy who is about a year old.









Lich curling up in my blanket for a nap.


















Here's my baby boy rat, who is almost as big as Lich even though he isn't full grown yet. 


















And last but not least, my mommas boy Devil rat.  He's hardly grown since I've got him, so I'm not sure about his age.














































And here are some cute kissy pictures


----------



## sublimegirl232 (Jul 12, 2008)

Weird!! Your baby rat (with the blazed face) looks like a mix between two of our ratties. Mimzy has the blaze like that, but looked like Puppy in the face and body. VERY cute ratties though!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

your little baby is so cute! all of them are really =D


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

i love lich's markings and colors. all of them are cuties! =]


----------



## artbymollie (Jul 8, 2008)

beautiful ratties!!!


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

aweh they are cuuuties.


----------



## liriodendron (Jul 18, 2008)

Awwwww. 
Oh my gosh. lol. I'm such a girl.. But all of those pictures where your poopikins are licking your fingers, just made me melt! XD

They are cuties indeed.<3


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

Awwww! I'm not a big fan of dumbo rats but King Lich just made me melt! What a cute beautiful rat! Your other two are just adorable as well! They love giving kisses!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

sweet!
Jess x


----------

